# Breeders in Wa or Or?



## Christina Murphy (Dec 30, 2012)

I am looking to get my first Havanese and I really want to find a reputable breeder. Anyone know of any in the Wa or OR area they could suggest?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

http://cascadehavanese.org/


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

My friends Havanese just had a litter. She lives in Richmond Wash I think she has a web page? If you need her number PM me

MapleCreek Havanese I found her web page. www.maplecreekalpacas.com/contact-roz-havanese


----------



## Christina Murphy (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you for the info I will check her out 



Suzi said:


> My friends Havanese just had a litter. She lives in Richmond Wash I think she has a web page? If you need her number PM me
> 
> MapleCreek Havanese I found her web page. www.maplecreekalpacas.com/contact-roz-havanese


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Tom King said:


> http://cascadehavanese.org/


Wow, thank you Tom for posting this link. There is a message on their page about Parvo outbreak along the west coast. Their Hav Fest was cancelled this year as a precaution. I had not been aware of this. We have attended Hav Fest in the past - twice - such fun.


----------

